# Lackadaisy Volume 1 Released



## GatodeCafe (Mar 21, 2009)

http://4thdimensionentertainment.com/

(www.Lackadaisycats.com if you haven't heard of it)

They're selling club pins and posters too. Damn i's in fanboy heaven right now.


----------

